# Plow truck Finaly Done



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

Here it is. I posted a similiar thread on here when I bought it, but since then I had the entire cab flor redone in galvanized steel, new paint and graffix put on, new tires and rims, under coated and in the process of installing a new lighting system. Plow and spreader are being sandblasted this week and painted so when there done ill show u guys some pics.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

great rig, awesome, i am so jealous, lol


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

VERY nice & professional looking truck!

I may have missed it in the other thread, but is this a 4600 or 4900? Looks like the 4900. DT 466?


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks great


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Where's the PS and FF stickers on that truck?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice truck-good job.


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

*truck*

Yes 1992 4900/DT466 38K original miles and 4700 engine hours.



jomama45;836227 said:


> VERY nice & professional looking truck!
> 
> I may have missed it in the other thread, but is this a 4600 or 4900? Looks like the 4900. DT 466?


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

????? sorry dont understand



grandview;836307 said:


> Where's the PS and FF stickers on that truck?


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

traviswalker007;836476 said:


> ????? sorry dont understand


PlowSite & Fluid Film insignia. GV's a big fan of both.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I have a chub! Nice rig!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Very nice truck


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*nice trucki really like the color combo also, good luck this year*


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

*done!!!!!!*

went thru it top to bottom..all fluids and filters changed, swapped out the rear lights with all LED, 2 flush mount strobes on top. shes a ready!!!!


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

*spreader*

Got the spreader re-painted last week and did the front rims..


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

What did it cost you to re-paint the spreader? Also did you have to sandblast it first. Looks geat!!


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

*cost*

I sand blasted it my self, the paint and hardner cost me about 270 bucks for a quart. turned out prettty good.


----------



## Pushin_On (Feb 17, 2007)

You should have real good luck with that truck. And you did a heck of a good job on it. I had a 1980 and it was loyal.I think batteries is all i ever had to do to it.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

you did a nice job on that truck looks great


----------

